# "bitte warten" nach drücken des buttons



## The_MACman (19. September 2004)

hallo,
und zwar hab ich eine frage! wie geht das, dass wenn ich auf einen button klicke er dann grau wird und Bitte Warten da steht wo sonst die eigentliche value stand ! 
geht das irgendwie mit onclick ? oder bin ich im falschen forum und es geht mit php ? :c)
danke im vorraus !


----------



## Tobias Menzel (19. September 2004)

Hi,

das geht (wenn ich es recht verstanden habe) schon mit JavaScript:
	
	
	



```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
function set_wait(obj) {
  obj.value="bitte Warten...";
  obj.disabled=true;
}
</script>
<body>
<input name="button1" type="button" id="button1" value="  Testen  " onClick="set_wait(this)">
</body>
```
Zum Reaktivieren brauchst Du natürlich eine weitere Funktion; da ich aber nicht weiß, wann Du den Button wieder aktiviert haben möchtest, habe ich das jetzt mal so gelassen.

Gruß


----------



## The_MACman (19. September 2004)

ne ne das würde wenn das so geht so reichen ! da ich nich type button hab sondern type submite ... für php und dann ja eh die serite neu läd 
mal guggn wär cool wenns geht !


----------



## The_MACman (19. September 2004)

MIST !
also er wird grau und es kommt bitte warten ... von daher die aufgabe is erfüllt ! 
aber nun geht er ne mehr als submit button *heul* ... durch das false setzen warscheinlich !


----------



## Tobias Menzel (19. September 2004)

1. bitte verwende eine anständige (verständliche) Ausdrucksweise, korrekte Groß- und Kleinschreibung und Interpunktion!

2. was genau soll die Schaltfläche denn machen? Im deaktivierten Zustand dennoch "anklickbar" bleiben, um als Submit zu dienen? Oder zeitgleich mit der Deaktivierung noch etwas verschicken? Letzteres würde gehen, wenn Du

a) einen Input-Type Button nimmst und das Formular in der Funktion mit .submit() verschickst ... oder

b) die Funktion als Handler des Formulars (onSubmit) aufrufst und "true" zurückgeben lässt.

Gruß


----------



## The_MACman (19. September 2004)

Also ...
Ich möchte , dass wenn ich auf den Button , welcher type="submite" ist , klicker es die Daten aus dem Formular verschickt. Aber wenn ich dann den Button nach dem klicken wieder los lasse, soll er dann grau, sein also diabled, damit man nicht mehr mals drauf drauf klicken kann um z.B. ein und den selben Post mehr mals posten zu können ! Weil das ja dumm wäre ... wäre ja flooding !


----------



## Tobias Menzel (19. September 2004)

Sag ich ja:
	
	
	



```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
function set_wait(obj) {
  obj.value="bitte Warten...";
  obj.disabled=true;
  return true;
}
</script>
<body>
<form action="mailto:ich@me.de" name="form1" onSubmit="set_wait(this.button1)">
  <input type="text" name="textfield">
  <input type="Submit" name="button1" id="button1" value="Abschicken">
</form>
</body>
```

Gruß


----------

